# Crap. Just flushed my ELITE MINI down the TOILET!!! Literally.



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

$&^!!! Title pretty much describes it all. What am I suppose to do now?

I was cleaning the filter in a small bucket. When I was finished I was going to pour the dirty water in the toilet when I forgot that the bottom half of the filter was still inside (shell with sponge not the part attached to cord). The water automatically flushed itself and I couldn't catch it in time.










I tried an auger and a modified clothes hanger with no success. I even reached my hands in there and could not feel it. Plumbing it didn't bring it back either.

The toilet seems to be flushing ok, but I'm worried. Any suggestions?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Pull the toilet up to see if it is still stuck in the P-trap of the toilet and the floor drain. If it went through that stage, there is not much you can do except to hire Roto-Rooter which will cost you big $.

It highly will not cause future problem if it went pass the P-trap.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sorry, shouldn't be laughing... brings back memories of when I accidentally flushed my electronic fob down the toilet at work. Then of course had to explain the reason why I needed another one :{


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I feel like such an idiot right now.

Yikes. Thanks gklaw. I will have to google that since I have no idea where to begin. So it is good or bad if it is pass the P-trap?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Atom said:


> I feel like such an idiot right now.
> 
> Yikes. Thanks gklaw. I will have to google that since I have no idea where to begin. So it is good or bad if it is pass the P-trap?


Ideally you don't want anything to sit in your pipe. Having said that, your main run should be 4" minimum, so dung will to build up around and stuff would flow around. It could eventually affect the slope of of your pipe due to stuff collecting. Let's just hope for the best at this point and deal with that if problem ever develop.

Google should have people showing how to remove toilet. In general:

1. Shut of supply and flush to empty tank.
2. Disconnect supply. You should have a couple of towels ready as whatever left in the tank will come out.
3. Remove cap near floor to show two bolts. Remove nuts and lift toilet up. Hopefully there is no counter above your toilet or you may have to remove the tank first.
4. To replace, scrape off old wax and replace with new wax. I would suggest using two wax. Use the one with the plastic chute on the bottom and press a plain wax ring above that. Place toilet straight down over bolt. Pressure down and wiggle gently, I mean the toilet not your , to seat the wax.
5. Reconnect supply lien and you should be done.

Good luck and try not to flush in case the filter is still reachable.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

gklaw said:


> Pressure down and wiggle gently, I mean the toilet not your , to seat the wax.


You're funny


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks gklaw.

Any chance the piece is flushed and long gone where I may never have to worry about it causing problems ever again? Dreaming much? 

I'm going to have to find a video. Thanks for the instructions.

I won't be able to sleep tonight. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Atom,

I have been through this a few times at our place (not with a filter, but with other things). 

The Elite filter is small and light and very likely to be carried along with a flow of water if it clears the S-curve in the toilet. (That's what I call it, I don't know the formal names). A big cloth diaper might pose more of a problem, in my opinion. If it's cleared the toilet itself, then it's probably worth waiting to see if you get water coming back up into your basement toilet or tub or shower. If that happens, then I'd suggest hiring a plumber (Cambie Plumbing is good at this) or the City of Vancouver to put a camera down and see whether it's stuck. They can remove it easily with their powerful roto-rooters or brushes. It would cost about $250 to do this (I'm estimating), so why not wait to see if it's needed.

As far as your toilet itself goes... We've found that even a pencil can get stuck in the curve and then catch toilet paper and stuff going down. If that happens, there's no option but to unfasten the bolts and plumbing and take the toilet out to the backyard, turn it upside down, and flush it out with a hose. Having a wire snake on hand is very handy for poking. But the Elite filter part is not that long and not that wide, so maybe you're lucky and it cleared the toilet.

Before you start this, have your waxy seals on hand. They're very cheap, only a few dollars, but you'll want an extra deep one with the neck and probably an extra plain one on top, as gklaw described. You may want a new hose connection, too, for the cold water. Sometimes, new bolts if the old ones are rusty or gunky. Or, if your toilet is ancient and full of unreliable parts, this is a great time to install a new toilet.

Installing a toilet is quite easy (I've done it a few times and I'm not a plumber) but just remember one thing: don't tighten the bolts to the tank too far or it might crack suddenly on you. This happened to a toilet that I installed, flooding the apartment below! As well, put some dry toilet paper under the tank for a couple of days, to check for slow leaks from the water hose. 

Given how much work it is, I wouldn't take the toilet apart unless I noticed that the toilet was having problems flushing. If you notice that in the next couple of weeks, that's a clear signal that there's something stuck in there, partially blocking the path. 

Are you the homeowner? If you're not, then you might not want to remove the toilet yourself without consulting your landlord. (I learned this after the cracked tank episode...)


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Some great advice from experienced people around! I might need this as well, so I copy/pasted them. Thanks!

So sorry for what happened. It can happen to all of us, don't beat yourself up. I hope it flushed done and it won't cost you any trouble.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Flygirl said:


> You're funny


You don't know how funny that really is until you see people actual wiggle with the toilet


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Atom said:


> I won't be able to sleep tonight. Thanks for the chuckle.


Being able to laugh at my own silly mistakes always make me sleep better.

I would take the time to try out replacing a toilet. If it is still sitting there for whatever reason why let it goes any further. As mentioned earlier, it it is already down, I won't lose sleep. It is not like wake up one morning and you will see a sewer back-up. If anything, I may find its way to Annacis Island or Iona depends on which part of Vancouver you are in.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I haven't taken the toilet off yet. I watched a few videos on how to do it, but I think we have decided to wait and see. I'm not the owner of the house so I can't make the final decision. Thanks for the wax tip, Morainy and the instructions.

I have my fingers crossed that the little piece is drifting along somewhere far away. It is rather light and small. The toilet seems to be working just fine for the time being. It looks like the water flushes like before maybe a little higher than usual? Then again I could just be paranoid and looking for signs of trouble. I guess I will always have this sinking feeling that something is going to go horribly wrong until I see the plastic piece surface again.

I still can't believe I was so foolish. Gah.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks for making me a little bit more awake while i pull an all nighter!


----------

